# Shaun's Juice Picks and Reviews



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

**** SHAUN'S PICKS ****

i'm getting a lot of messages asking about what juices i like , what i recommend and that some people cant seem to pick anything decent. i plan on using this thread to review juices that i have tested and decided are winners. All of the juices here deserve repeat orders and a have earned a place on-top of my juice mantelpiece.

02-12-2015

Vape Cartel - E-Liquid Project > Select Reserve Batch # 1

Review :

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/page-5#post-295749

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/12/15)

Have to agree, it's one of those juices you wish was available in a candy wrapper and you could eat it...


----------

